
Learn Morse Code with Google - huntermeyer
https://morse.withgoogle.com/learn/
======
hilbert42
Déjà vu! It's proprietary _' Internet Explorer'_ all over again. This time the
site only works with Google's Chrome! (The site even says so: _" This
experiment is not availble [sic] on this browser. Try it on Google Chrome._")

No, the spelling of 'availble' isn't my mistake.

 _Now, that message has to tell us what YC uses for its browsers!_

